# AZ Southern Outing



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2007)

The trip so far is...Friday@ Mt Snow. Now we just have to pick a Month..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2007)

I can do any month so I will leave it up to you guys.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm pulling for Friday before Pres. weekend.  I think its the 16th.  I'll be skiing Mt. Snow on Saturday as well so I have my own selfish reason.  But just about any Friday will work with a weeks notice.


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 11, 2007)

My girlfriend and I were trying to figure out where to go for President Day's weekend... wouldn't mind Mt Snow, but might consider Cannon or Bretton Woods.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2007)

I can do the following:

Feb. 9
Feb. 16
Mar. 16
Mar. 23

So I'll leave it up to the others and if it turns out to be one of those dates, I'll be there.


----------



## Marc (Jan 11, 2007)

Meh, whenever.  I'll probably tie it into a weekend at Killington either way.  Good call on Friday even though I didn't vote.


----------



## roark (Jan 12, 2007)

In CO Feb 8-14, can make any other time.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

March 16 or 23rd would work for me. Might be taking the 9th for a Cannon trip. Save some vacation time for AZ guys.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Either month is fine with me.  My only requirement would be that it not be during President's Week when my Bronze All for One is blacked out.

I'm kind of pissed that I'm blacked out this Sat & Sun, not because I was planning on doing a long holiday weekend but more just because I want to ski Sat or Sun (without having to pay) with better conditions now that the cold weather has returned.  I was looking forward to hitting K Mart on Saturday and then I realized I'm blacked out.  I guess I should have gone with Capital One!!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Either month is fine with me.  My only requirement would be that it not be during President's Week when my Bronze All for One is blacked out.
> 
> I'm kind of pissed that I'm blacked out this Sat & Sun, not because I was planning on doing a long holiday weekend but more just because I want to ski Sat or Sun (without having to pay) with better conditions now that the cold weather has returned.  I was looking forward to hitting K Mart on Saturday and then I realized I'm blacked out.  I guess I should have gone with Capital One!!




Dude ....... bring your pass ski for a discount.  Sr is 20.  We have threads about this all over the place.  All For One Pass Ticket Deals 
 Bronze and Silver Passholder Deals

Ski for $20 per day on Martin Luther King Weekend Blackout Days, January 13 & 14, 2007 
Once per day offer. Purchase a $20 one-day lift ticket at any All For One resort on your Martin Luther King weekend black-out dates: January 13 & 14, 2007.This offer does not include rentals or clinics. Not valid on multi-day tickets. Pass must be presented & validated at time of purchase. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Offer has no cash All For One Pass Ticket Deals 
 Bronze and Silver Passholder Deals


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Either month is fine with me.  My only requirement would be that it not be during President's Week when my Bronze All for One is blacked out.
> 
> I'm kind of pissed that I'm blacked out this Sat & Sun, not because I was planning on doing a long holiday weekend but more just because I want to ski Sat or Sun (without having to pay) with better conditions now that the cold weather has returned.  I was looking forward to hitting K Mart on Saturday and then I realized I'm blacked out.  I guess I should have gone with Capital One!!



Is Friday a black-out day too?  Or are you planning on skiing Saturday too to make it a one, two punch?

Edit: I just reread your post.  Scratch my ???  ;-)


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Dude ....... bring your pass ski for a discount.  Sr is 20.  We have threads about this all over the place.  All For One Pass Ticket Deals
> Bronze and Silver Passholder Deals
> 
> Ski for $20 per day on Martin Luther King Weekend Blackout Days, January 13 & 14, 2007
> ...



Thanks, Bob R, for the info.  I hadn't realized that those discounts were available.  I may have to take advantage of that.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad you saw this before you made your plans.  I enjoyed the River and it was not very crowded.


----------

